# sexing convicts



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

i cant tell the difference between mycichlids, how do you tell which are male and which are female, there about 3" long now


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you start with all the same size fish and end up with big ones and little ones, the big ones are usually males. If you have 2 fish that hang out together and drive other fish away, they are likely a pair.


----------



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks i will keep an eye out


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

The females will be more colorful than the male. Normally have a red/pinkish belly coloring, as the males will not. The females will start to color up around 2".


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

http://cichlidresearch.com/sexingcichlids.html

this outta help.


----------

